# see you guys soon



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

we are leaving houston in 4 hours on our way. With 2 stops in Amsterdam and Brussels. I think we will be there in 2 days maybe 3. If you see a big crazy white dude with a filipino wife and 2 kids you better say whats up big dave. We will be in Dubai for 8 days. 3 days looking for a house, and 2 days to visit a few schools they have picked out for us. Then we are free to do whatever we want. I'm a little anxious now before the flight as my 2 kids can be holy terrors if they want to be. Plus my son is autistic and this is his first flight. should be intresting. I will post when we get to Dubai to let you guys know how it went. seeya from texas soon to be dubai.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

GOOD LUCK DAVE!! Hope all the family enjoys their trip... is a long journey but as soon as you get here you can go to the beach 

Kind Regards


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Have a wonderful flight.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Flights with kids 

I recall my first flight with my son, at the time aged around 12 weeks, it was only a 2.5 hour one, so, proud dad cradling junior in to his chest, get's on the 'plane and walks towards the allocated seats, the look in all the passengers faces of pure unadulterated fear,"jeez, don't sit next to me..." was written all over their faces. He was as good as gold, no crying nothing, just wide eyed and giggly, a pleasure to fly with. 

On the other hand there really is nothing worse than a brat behind you kicking your seat, and the parent who's too pissed to care.



Oh, and welcome, come in, join the fun, relax and have a few scoops.


----------



## winson2k4 (Jan 25, 2009)

wow good luck big dave... enjoy the time with your family... Ill pray for the safe journey....


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

winson2k4 said:


> wow good luck big dave... enjoy the time with your family... Ill pray for the safe journey....


hey winson, we have been here for over a month now and loving every minute of it. what part of the phillippines are you from? we are going next month to visit my wifes family. 1 week in manila and 1 week in cebu.


----------



## winson2k4 (Jan 25, 2009)

lol...yup,, ive just seen the date....too late ive sent the message...anyways.. im working here in Saudi Arabia,, going to move in Sharjah UAE.. Im from Bulacan, maybe 1 hr from manila. Wow,,, CEbu is a great place, though havent been there...maybe when i get back.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

The beech???? in this weather?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> The beech???? in this weather?!?!?!?!?!


stevie, its an old post broski. check the dates.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

oh yeah......


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

So how was the flight??


----------

